# Problem with games



## dando (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm using win98
Whenever I play try to  any game It gives some error message

For Eg:When I playFord racing 3 I got this message
"DIRDRAW:1784:Unable to create the device3DERR_NOTAVAILABLE


----------



## mamba (Mar 12, 2005)

dunno . long time since i worked on 98 . years mayb . 

but this can b a problem related 2 ur OS . eg , doom3 dosnt run on 98 . try changing ur os . 

newayz , b4 u do so , wait 4 other's advice


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 12, 2005)

DIRDRAW is a direct draw ( a part of Direct X ) try reinstalling Direct X..


----------



## ramprasad (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi
  Thats the problem with DirectDraw..... May be u have installed the lower version of DirectX u game doesnt supprot...or during the installation some file might have been corrupted.... Best remedy is to UNISTALL DirectX PROPERLY and reinstall it again......

Regards,
Ramprasad


----------



## Santosh Halemani (Mar 12, 2005)

Yes, felow install the directX 9.c given in this months issue that might help. And , Change ur os to XP man. Leave ur OLD IS GOLD and get NEW  IS TECHY. 8)


----------



## dando (Mar 12, 2005)

Thnxxx  but..........
How Do I Uninstall Direct X
There is no option in the add remove program..

and How do I get  Win XP
I have Geforce FX 5200 128 mb


----------



## ujjwal (Mar 12, 2005)

Get the latest version of DirectX from *www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/downloads/default.asp and install it.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 12, 2005)

@dando: You cannot uninstall DirectX, only reinstall or upgrade it to a newer version. As for your error, if its not fixed with the DX reinstall, it can also be a problem with your CD install files, some of which may have been corrupted during the install, leading to the error. Also, try updating your video card and sound card drivers and post back info on what video card and system config you're running the game on.


----------



## hack expert (Mar 12, 2005)

yup enoonmai is right u cannot uninstall just upgrade it to 9.0c


----------



## dando (Mar 12, 2005)

Yes It Works NOw
Thnxxx To U All
Anyways My PC config is
1.7 GHz P 4
256 mb Sdram
Geforce FX 5200 128mb
Win 98

I want to Install Xp
But from where do I get it??


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 12, 2005)

If you get Windows XP, then you have to buy it from a retail store. The Home Edition is around 4k and the Professional Edition is nearly 6k.


----------



## dando (Mar 13, 2005)

K thnxxxxxx


----------



## dando (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm also having another problem

MSN Messenger isnt installing
.msi extension
when I double click a box opens sayin open with
I dunno How to get it work
Can U help me
PLzzzzzzz


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 13, 2005)

Download Windows Installer 2.0 from here and then run the MSN Messenger installation.

*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...d8-c094-4255-b702-de3bb768148f&displaylang=en


----------



## dando (Mar 13, 2005)

yes its working now
Thnxx for Helping 
I'm Just new at this

Is there a way to repair 98
and If I repair it will I have to install all the Programs Again??

When I try to install a 'recover my files'
I get this message
"The Procedure entry point LZOpenFileA could not be located in the Dynamic link library kernell32.dll


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 13, 2005)

There is no way to repair a Windows 98 install except a registry rollback via the 

scanreg /restore

command and then the 

sfc /scannow

commands. But that will inevitably mean that all major programs that you installed after the registry backup will be lost and it will not fix third party corrupted installation files. If you wish to reinstall Windows 98, NEVER EVER install another copy of Windows on top of the existing one, unless you want your computer to totally konk out. The safest way of reinstalling 98 is to format the disk and then reinstall it, 98 doesn't have much in the way of a repair option unlike 2000/XP. 

Of course, you will have to reinstall all drivers and software all over again if you proeceed with the plan.


----------



## dando (Mar 13, 2005)

K 
and What Abt that error I got


----------

